# Steam Shower: Kit (Wasauna) -vs- Custom



## EricAnderson (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey Guys - I'm out of my comfort zone here trying to help a friend on a steam shower...any insight is greatly appreciated.

My friend is considering the Anzio steam shower from http://www.wasauna.com/steam-showers/anzio.html. She's worked with a general contractor in the past and brought him over to look at the bathroom and shower/steam specs. The contractor tried to admittedly talk her out of this unit and said there types of companies "don't know what they're doing".

In general, what are your thoughts on kits? Can you give specific insight on why you like/dislike them?

Is there a superior kit manufacturer?

Have you installed a Wasauna unit before or another brand?

My friend doesn't want the look for a custom tile shower with steam...she prefers this look along with bells and whistles of the kit. 

Any insight is greatly appreciated!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Personally,*

I think they are OK- But I would much prefer the look of tile, a natural stone tile. What ever he/she does if she goes with tile- make sure you use the appropriate materials/thinset/grout/sealers if going that route- and the ceiling has to be sloped. 

I have one in my lower bathroom- ,,, But if I had to do it all over again, which I may- I am going with natural stone tile. those units require a lot of upkeep, let me tell you- 

Brian


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

I have installed a MyBath Rainforest steam shower for a customer 2 yrs ago & I expected to be called back by now-but haven't-Thank god !
It was a freestanding corner unit with the works-TV-Stereo-Speakerphone. I Had to run 2 power sources-Coax cable & phone lines & the plumbing for it in thru the finished basement underneath the unit.
There are all kinds of electric solenoids? switches etc to hook up & it does seem like it will be alot of upkeep in the future like Brian said.
These people were going to have a sheetrocker close in the top of it to the ceiling and I advised against it-because you would have to pull the unit out a ways to have access to all the parts. I don't know if they did or not.
Conclusion : I personally would never install one of these but everyone is different & a Paying customer that is Happy can't be beat.................

Mike
ps. you can google MyBath


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*yea,,*

I agree Mike,,, I like it but it's soooooo,,,,,,,,"plastic looking"-----, and I hate plastic with in certain situations, but at $11,000 retail & what I paid for it,,,psssst, get rid of the last (0):shifty:- floor display from my bath showroom dealer!:clap:.

Not to steal your thread but I do have a similar, related question,, I still want to hook the stereo up to it,,, there are 2 blocks mounted on the rear for these type of speakers,,,where can I find "resonating" or "wall" speakers? Theses speakers have no cone, just a huge magnet and massive coil that turns any flat surface into a speaker apparently,,, any suggestions,,, and sorry for getting this offtrack question in here Eric,:notworthy
Brian


----------



## EricAnderson (Apr 1, 2010)

No problem Brian...grew up in Batavia and went to UB so I can cut you come slack!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Alrighty then,,,,,*

Another New Yorker :clap::clap:We dominate the universe.......:shifty::jester:.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:,,ahhhhh,fawget abot it,:shifty:,,,,,,,,Nice to meet another yorker:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

Having just dealt with this issue for a friend who wanted one and after doing a bit of research on them vs. custom... Please have her go look at one in person. They are cheaply made by the same set of companies in China, the instructions are in Chinglish, and the look like crap. I managed to convince him and his wife to go the custom built route. In the end she will be happier. Just make sure its done right because steam is one of the most corrosive things on the planet and can/will get behind your water proofing.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

tbronson said:


> the instructions are in Chinglish.


That made me laugh out loud........:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

Tattoo said:


> That made me laugh out loud........:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Cheers. But they really are. At least the ones I saw at the dealer


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

tbronson said:


> Cheers. But they really are. At least the ones I saw at the dealer


That is so funny !!! I think you guys are right on because my instructions had pictures of Two China men putting it together. I knew right there I was in trouble !!! The instructions were a lot to be desired & I called the Co & was not very impressed with the Tech i talked to. He knew nothing about the product.......................... it is funny but also so sad...........


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I fitted one like MrMike about 5 years ago and that thing had the works also. After it had been installed the steam unit failed about 3 weeks after install. It was also a ***** to install and was a pretty expensive system for what it was. Cant say i liked it my self but the guy we installed it for loved it. Def not my cup of tea thats for sure. cant say i would recommend them no matter what the brand.


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

mrmike said:


> That is so funny !!! I think you guys are right on because my instructions had pictures of Two China men putting it together. I knew right there I was in trouble !!! The instructions were a lot to be desired & I called the Co & was not very impressed with the Tech i talked to. He knew nothing about the product.......................... it is funny but also so sad...........


Oh that's a gas! :lol: 

Yeah, I looked at the instructions and then looked at the rep then back at the instructions and back at the rep. He just shrugged. There were about a bazillion parts and the install directions made it look like the thing flew apart into its component pieces and you were supposed to track back from there to assemble it. Plus it just felt/looked cheap. As in holy chit this is gonna break in a week kind of cheap.


----------



## theshowerguy (May 20, 2010)

i have installed a few of these showers for some customers of mine. for the price.... its a good deal if you go with an ariel platinum or ameristeam model. the royal brand i delt with were nothing but problems, but my customers who bought the ariels platinums series were very happy and has been over a year now and they havent had to call me once. i delt with steam showers.net and my customers have been pretty happy so far.


----------



## EricAnderson (Apr 1, 2010)

I wanted to update you on the www.Wasauna.com shower system. My friend, who's considering one of their models, did some research...any concerns?

Anzio" 35 X35 wedge shaped, curves out in front, utilizes a sliding door panel. http://www.wasauna.com/steam-showers/anzio.html

1. Floor: 2 part system
a. base shower pan is an acrylic mold the underside of which is covered with a fiberglass spray
 housed by a stainless steel frame with multiple adjustable feet for leveling. 

b. Cyprus slated floor, coated w/ a water resilient cherry finish, comes in 3 sections for easy removal/replacement for cleaning the shower pan. 

Shower walls: The entire shower is 3/8" thick tempered safety glass. The center column is painted black. The walls that abut the center back are frosted translucent, the front panel and & sliding glass doors are clear. 

Valves: 
there are three knobs in the shower: brass fixtures w/ a chrome cover finish. 
bottom: turns water off & on
Middle: vitamin filtration system
top: Diverter, used to choose the function: rain/jets/wand: built in water options include pulse, wave, Scottish pulse. 

All components are manufactured by Wausauna, they stock all replacement parts. Five year warranty, they are the only product distributor.

Fan System: Unit uses an intake system, does not have an exhaust fan. Intake fan brings cooler air from the outside in, compresses steam to water for drainage. Unit is fully enclosed, no steam escapes. 

Easy Hook-up: Requires 2 1/2 inch water lines that connect to the shower. 

Electric: 220 volt power connection line requires a 20 amp dedicated hard line. Power & water hook-up access is the back side of the control panel.

Steam generator: 4.5 kilowatt 

Upkeep: 
Not much: Ceiling rain shower head/ jets w/ rubber nozzle tips non adhesive to accumulation of iron/calcium, easily cleaned w/ a toothbrush if they appear to be collecting sediment. 
Tempered glass: use a non abrasive shower spray on cleaner
Steam generator: has a one inch cleaning outlet on the bottom of the control panel cleaning is based on utilization, for a family (4) recommend a monthly generator flush w/ a citric based flush cleaner. 

Digital touch screen operates all functions: Front side is flush flat glass panel that uses icons - no buttons w/ sensor behind the glass. 

Brushed aluminum frame covers the back side of the center panel, hides hoses, flush to the wall. Control panel houses the "brains", easily removable in the event service is necessary, requires no heavy lifting disassembly. 

5 year warranty on parts, labor would be mine. Assembly requires 2 people, 4-5 hours. 

Complaints/ Service: 

Company manufacturing products for 8 years. I requested consumer complaint information, they virtually have none. User did call recently re: clogged jets on a unit she purchased in 2002. They market across the states & Canada. Shipping is at no charge, they use a freight company, with lift gates and moving platform. The unit would be unloaded on site and placed into a secure location, my garage. Unit is shipped in three boxes.


----------



## STEAMKING (Sep 30, 2010)

go to

Thermasol.com
Mr. steam.com
Steamist.com

for the custom built EQ

all of these companies have music and lights for a custom shower.


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

Have her go sit in one. She will rapidly change her mind. They really do suck. I am saying this as a consumer not a pro. A buddy went down this road recently and I was the closest thing to a contractor he knew so we went out and looked at one in a showroom. Spend the extra money and have one put in custom. In the long run it isn't that much more. Just make sure to do the whole enclosure in Kerdi using their kit instead of a hot mop and a prayer.


----------



## SteamShowerPro (Feb 26, 2012)

Wasauna are pretty good steam showers although they are a small importer so they may not always have parts in stock. I recommend Oasis steam showers made by Ariel Platinum they seem to be the largest importer in the business and offer the best after sale support.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Just finished another steam shower renovation in Vancouver and we installed a ThermaSol steam unit. What a fantastic product.

I've installed multiple steamers from Kohler, Mr. Steam, Relax-A-Mist and Roma. Par none the steam generator from ThermaSol is best in class.

We have another steamer on the go right now and we are installing a ThermaSol Pro Series with the "Ultimate Package". Can't wait to hear the sound in the new steam shower and see the lights. All WiFi and remote control.

:thumbup:


----------



## SteamShowerPro (Feb 26, 2012)

I totally agree, We used to carry Mr. Steam and Thermosol brand steam generators. Both are excellent companies but I always found Thermosol to be easier to work with. If you have a more expensive home that you plan on staying in custom steam showers are the way to go.



JohnFRWhipple said:


> Just finished another steam shower renovation in Vancouver and we installed a ThermaSol steam unit. What a fantastic product.
> 
> I've installed multiple steamers from Kohler, Mr. Steam, Relax-A-Mist and Roma. Par none the steam generator from ThermaSol is best in class.
> 
> ...


----------



## SteamShowerPro (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is an article one of the guys wrote at the shower about modular steam shower kits. Summed up do you do-diligence before purchasing an off brand "anything" car, jet ski, rocking chair ect.


----------

